# New Zealand White clover



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I was given about 25lbs of New Zealand white clover from a friend thinking about my bees. Is this something the bees would use? Can it be planted in the spring? What about guerilla planting and would it do well in unplanted fields or ditches?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

It is toxic, dangerous substance to the bees...it will make their honey taste too good and cause stampedes to the honey jar. To properly dispose of it you need to ship it to me so I can properly bury on my property, I will pay shipping being as I'm a nice guy.

If you *must* dispose of it yourself, late winter/early spring is fine for burying this radioactive substance. 

Nice score!!!
Ed


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

You can "guerilla" plant it so to speak, however if you want it to do well that way I would recommend high mowing above it so that it isn't shaded out by tall weeds. I'm overseeding all of my grass with dutch clover this year because I can and because I will have to mow less often as well. Since I have several acres of lawn I'm hoping it increases my forage nicely. you can spread it on top of the snow actually (as long as your not on a slope where it will wash away with the thaw) and it will work itself in just enough to germinate well with the freeze/thaw that occurs. It needs to be nice and cool and wet to get established so the earlier the better. I planted some in March in Michigan last year the did well establishing, not a ton of blooms the 1st year though, but I abused it.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice. Thats what I wanted to hear. 

Intheswamp.....it sounds way to dangerous to ship. I don't want to put that kind of responsibility on you either so I'll suck it up and take care of my "problem"

Thanks for the info Mr. C. I'll be "reseeding" my 1 acre lawn this year as well. 

Mike


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

I just received by NZ clover seeds here in TX. Plan to plant it this fall for early spring germination. Best thing is research indicates it will defeat bermuda grass. I would plant U235 if it would defeat bermuda!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Bees love it here. It blooms the season after it has survived a winter, or in the second year as it goes. That being the case, it's better to plant it in late summer/early fall so that it is established as winter hits, so that it will bloom in the spring and summer. If planted in the spring, it will not bloom the first year and will wait until the second year (after a winter) to bloom.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

RayMarler said:


> Bees love it here. It blooms the season after it has survived a winter, or in the second year as it goes. That being the case, it's better to plant it in late summer/early fall so that it is established as winter hits, so that it will bloom in the spring and summer. If planted in the spring, it will not bloom the first year and will wait until the second year (after a winter) to bloom.


In my years of efforts with Perrennials Ray is exactly right. Planting in the fall and letting the root system get established before the summer makes for a much better stand. Often spring plantings coupled with early drought or extensive heat will result in a bad crop. If you are planting in an area grazed by wildlife, I would also recommend an *annual* grass (Oats,rye, or wheat ) as a cover crop. This will protect the young clover from overgrazing and in the spring it can be mowed and the clover will take off. Planting dates here are Aug 15- Oct 1. I have 5 acres worked up and will start planting this weekend weather permitting. Good Luck. G


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I have actually experienced working bees and walking through fields of white clover at peak bloom time and have my boots covered in sticky nectar. So for bees at times like that it's a feast.

It is a nitrogen fixer so is good for the soil plus an excellent stock food, shouldn't be fed to pure but mixed with grasses.

Nectar wise it yields best when things are getting warm but there is still moisture in the soil, it browns off in the dry. And yes, best to plant when there is still plenty time for the plants to establish before things get too dry.


----------

